# Newb



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcoem to AT!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome to AT 
Some of those old bows shoot to nice to upgrade but upgrade if you can


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk kingvjack. Have fun here.


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------

